# Don your helmets ladies and gents...ya wanna play?



## Sapper6 (May 21, 2007)

http://wcbstv.com/topstories/local_story_141174014.html

_



(CBS) NEW YORK A dangerous new "sport" that's become the latest knockout for children is also taking the Internet video community by storm. It's called "helmet boxing" and many health officials are warning that parents should familiarize themselves with the rules.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

Wow.  That seems dumb.

Perfect for teenage guys and others with extra high testosterone levels

[searches for old lacrosse helmet...]


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2007)

Am I getting old or are kids getting stupider?  :idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2007)

Ok, so being honest here, who at 13-14 would have been all over this idea?


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Ok, so being honest here, who at 13-14 would have been all over this idea?



You.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2007)

I'm gonna go find a helmet before I answer that one.... 



Lisa said:


> Am I getting old or are kids getting stupider?  :idunno:


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm gonna go find a helmet before I answer that one....



Yup....stupider


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Am I getting old or are kids getting stupider? :idunno:


 
Stupider, and stupider, and stupider!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 21, 2007)

Nope.  They appear to be just as stupid as I was.  They're just supervised less effectively and punished with less regularity.

The ONLY reason we didn't swordfight with the flourescent tubes we found that one time was because we all knew our dads would whip the hell out of us if we got caught.


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Am I getting old or are kids getting stupider?  :idunno:



Yes, to both.  :lol:



bushidomartialarts said:


> Nope.  They appear to be just as stupid as I was.  They're just supervised less effectively and punished with less regularity.
> 
> The ONLY reason we didn't swordfight with the flourescent tubes we found that one time was because we all knew our dads would whip the hell out of us if we got caught.



And that is, I think, the key.  There are so many things I see kids do that would have gotten me in deep kimchee as a kid, and therefore I never did them.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2007)

Pity they're not hitting each other in the goolies. Then they'd be removing those defective genes...


----------



## jks9199 (May 21, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Ok, so being honest here, who at 13-14 would have been all over this idea?


 
What do you mean "would have?"  Ever hear of bumper sledding?  (We tried to make actual bumper skis to be towed behind a car similar to waterskiing...  but had trouble making workable bindings.  Lots of fun... of course it got a little wild on turns...)  And we fought bare knuckle for fun; used bb guns to play war, and lots more insane things.

Y'know... come to think of it, I know I've got a helmet and a pair of hockey gloves somewhere around here!:boxing: 



bushidomartialarts said:


> Nope. They appear to be just as stupid as I was. They're just supervised less effectively and punished with less regularity.
> 
> The ONLY reason we didn't swordfight with the flourescent tubes we found that one time was because we all knew our dads would whip the hell out of us if we got caught.


 
WIMP!  We did!  :duel:  Only problem is that you really only get one clash out of each tube... and the powder in there burns something awful in cuts and scrapes.

We also had sword fights with wooden blades, and metal blades, too!

I'm personally refreshed when I find kids outside being reasonably stupid.  It tells me there's hope that the kids today will become something other than pasty couch potatoes with overdeveloped fingers and hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2007)

Can I use my bag gloves or should I use something different?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> Pity they're not hitting each other in the goolies. Then they'd be removing those defective genes...



Awww, c'mon Tellner.  You're just mad cos you didn't think of it when you were still young enough to play and not go to the loony bin...


----------



## Cirdan (May 22, 2007)

Helmets are for wimps!


----------



## Shaderon (May 22, 2007)

Well I rode my skateboard down a slide quite often and I'd never even heard of protective gear so I can't say anything......


----------



## MBuzzy (May 22, 2007)

At least they are using helmets....

When I was a kid, we'd climb in trees, cut down branches and then use them as swords to BEAT each other.  It took a few broken fingers to figure out that we should use hockey gloves....our heads never broke, so no need for helmets!


----------



## CoryKS (May 22, 2007)

Does my earlier participation in 'phoon sailing - using bedsheets to race shopping carts during typhoon season - prevent me from pointing and laughing at these kids?

Oh, no.  It does not.  _Ha_-ha!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 22, 2007)

I never did anything that dumb when I was a kid (though, at 26, some would say I still AM a kid), but I would be mocking the idiots on the sidelines.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I never did anything that dumb when I was a kid (though, at 26, some would say I still AM a kid), but I would be mocking the idiots on the sidelines.




I think this sort of thing is a definately a Male sort of thing to do 

You girls have your own set of stupid things to do when young, this is one of ours


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 22, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think this sort of thing is a definately a Male sort of thing to do
> 
> You girls have your own set of stupid things to do when young, this is one of ours


 
I don't think I EVER did something stupid! But, I'm weird, so make of that what you will. :uhyeah:


----------



## JBrainard (May 22, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> What do you mean "would have?" Ever hear of bumper sledding? (We tried to make actual bumper skis to be towed behind a car similar to waterskiing... but had trouble making workable bindings. Lots of fun... of course it got a little wild on turns...) And we fought bare knuckle for fun; used bb guns to play war, and lots more insane things.


 
Running around and shooting Roman candles at each other is pretty fun as well. I mean was


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2007)

I would agree with Andrew I would have been all over that when I was 13-14 years old.


----------



## Cirdan (May 23, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I don't think I EVER did something stupid! But, I'm weird, so make of that what you will. :uhyeah:


 
Well if it makes you feel better never doing anything stupid is the most stupid thing of all. 


Being weird is good. I have an official document stating that I am at least "a little weird" :rtfm:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2007)

I have to say that even if you're not stupid to start with, you soon will be after a few 'games' like helmet boxing .  Acceleration trauma is not kind to neural connections.

Yes, we did daft things as kids too but I can't think of anything as barm-pot as that.  I've been guilty myself of jumping out of trees from as high as you dare, sword-fighting with braches, sledging down wooded slopes on dustbin lids et al but volunteering to be punched in the head ... er ... let me think ...

One aside, *jks*, how long ago was it that you were playing around smashing flourescent tubes?  You do know what's inside them and the good reasons to avoid these substances?  Still, if it was a long time ago and you've not seen any ill-effects then you probably got away with it :fingers crossed:.  Then again, given what chemistry class used to be like when I was at school, your exposure was probably minimal compared to mine {we used to play with liquid mercury and mess around with radiation sources as well as drop chunks of sodium down the drains }.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2007)

Well...the Love Canal was off the Niagara River...which was connected to the Buffalo River...which was connected to the Cazenovia Creek where I played as a kid.  

Nope, didn't do anything stupid at all...


----------



## Cirdan (May 23, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> we used to play with liquid mercury and mess around with radiation sources as well as *drop chunks of sodium down the drains*


 
Now that is fun!! :ultracool :bomb: :ultracool :bomb:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 23, 2007)

Thinning the herd.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 23, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Am I getting old or are kids getting stupider?  :idunno:



Kids are getting stupider.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 23, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Kids are getting stupider.


 
That's because they're beating each other in the head!!!

At least I got stupider the honest way - through systematic killing of brain cells by the intake of alcohol.


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I have to say that even if you're not stupid to start with, you soon will be after a few 'games' like helmet boxing .  Acceleration trauma is not kind to neural connections.
> 
> Yes, we did daft things as kids too but I can't think of anything as barm-pot as that.  I've been guilty myself of jumping out of trees from as high as you dare, sword-fighting with braches, sledging down wooded slopes on dustbin lids et al but volunteering to be punched in the head ... er ... let me think ...
> 
> One aside, *jks*, how long ago was it that you were playing around smashing flourescent tubes?  You do know what's inside them and the good reasons to avoid these substances?  Still, if it was a long time ago and you've not seen any ill-effects then you probably got away with it :fingers crossed:.  Then again, given what chemistry class used to be like when I was at school, your exposure was probably minimal compared to mine {we used to play with liquid mercury and mess around with radiation sources as well as drop chunks of sodium down the drains }.


Is there something wrong with blowing up the chem lab with sodium turnings?  'cause one of our HS teachers did it every year!  

Flourescent tube sword fights were, unfortunately, like 20+ years ago.

Hell... If I think about a lot of the things I did as a kid, I wonder just how I made it my current exalted age, where I get paid to do stupid things like go into houses where people have guns...


----------



## qi-tah (May 30, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think this sort of thing is a definately a Male sort of thing to do
> 
> You girls have your own set of stupid things to do when young, this is one of ours


 
You reckon?? I seem to remember a mate of mine in my early 20's finding some old motorcycle helmets and us headbutting each other with them on. Why? Hmm, good question... certainly not as much fun as making matchbox models with live matches and then setting them on fire... or playing polo on bicycles with hockey sticks - fine up until the moment the ball runs underneath your wheel..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Wow. That seems dumb.
> 
> Perfect for teenage guys and others with extra high testosterone levels
> 
> [searches for old lacrosse helmet...]


Methinks testosterone levels should be regulated.


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Nope. They appear to be just as stupid as I was. They're just supervised less effectively and punished with less regularity.
> 
> The ONLY reason we didn't swordfight with the flourescent tubes we found that one time was because we all knew our dads would whip the hell out of us if we got caught.


Nowadays (some households), you could have flayed one another close to a bloody death with those flourescent tubes. But that would have been ok.  "Johnny and Rick were just expressing themselves.  They made a bad choice."


----------



## Lynne (May 31, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Well I rode my skateboard down a slide quite often and I'd never even heard of protective gear so I can't say anything......


As a mother, I'm coming to England to spank you!


----------

